# Inevitable abortion at 15 weeks gestation.



## brookemabry (Sep 7, 2016)

Patient presented to the office in labor, intrauterine fetal demise, patient was taken to the OR and evacuation of the uterus and sharp curettage for placental remnants was performed. No dilation was performed because the patient was fully dilated prior to going to the operating room.  The delivery of the placenta was assisted with ring forceps.  "The anterior lip of the cervix was grasped with a ring forceps and smooth curette was used to evacute the remainder of materials in the uterus until good cri was noted in all 4 quadrants".  Op Report states inevitable abortion at 15 plus weeks gestation by dates, 12 weeks by ultrasound and the procedure performed was:evacuation of the uterus and sharp curettage for placental remnants.  The specimens: intact fetus, placenta and uterine curettings to pathology for evaluation. 

What code is appropriate?


----------



## tracylc10 (Sep 9, 2016)

This would be surgical treatment of a spontaneous abortion and you would use 59812.


----------

